# Max sein 24" Racer auf Posion Basis



## LockeTirol (22. November 2014)

Wir haben mal angefangen zu schrauben... Stay tuned


----------



## LockeTirol (22. November 2014)

So ist in etwa die Planung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (11. Dezember 2014)

sieht gut aus. Bin auch gerade am ueberlegen, ein 24er oder kleines 26er mit 24er Raedern selbst zu bauen, oder ein fertiges 24er a'la Kaniabikes oder Pepperbikes zu kaufen.


----------



## Stemminator (11. Dezember 2014)

Schicke Farbe!

Um was für einen LRS handelt es sich? Bin auch gerade auf der Suche für einen 24" LRS.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Dezember 2014)

Den habe ich mir in Taiwan als Muster bestellt. 3 Sätze. Vielleicht habe ich einen über. Ich berichte wenn ich ihn habe.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Dezember 2014)

Gesten kamen neue Griffe und ein schicker Sattel der auch noch knapp 100g spart.


----------



## Stemminator (20. Dezember 2014)

Die Farbkombi gefällt!

Onebicycles (NL) verkaufen im Moment den Odyssey Jr. in rot/schwarz für 22,50 €... falls noch jemand einen sucht.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Dezember 2014)

Es ist heute noch ein Paket angekommen


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Dezember 2014)

Statt 1x10 wird jetzt doch 1x11 verbaut. War ein super Schnapper im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Hey Tim! 

Wird nett, der Hobel. Hab mir heute mal deine Teileliste durchgesehen: Die Bremse und die Kurbel mit Lager finde ich verhältnismäßig schwer... sind die so ausgewählt weil du die Teile zu Hause hast oder hatten die ein besonders gutes *P*/L-Verhältnis? 

Sonst sind die Teile gut und stimmig ausgewählt und nur wenig Gewicht für viel Kohle drinnen (Federgabel, Rahmen, LRS außen vorgelassen, da wäre mehr Gewichtsersparnis für sehr viel Kohle möglich  ).


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Teile waren zum Teil vorhanden oder eben günstig zu bekommen. Das Bike sollte stimmig werden und nicht nur super leicht. Da ich die Kurbel mit Lager noch nicht habe ist das Gewicht nur geschätzt. Der laufradsatz wird wegen dem XD Freilauf nun doch Pancho mit ZTR Crest. Mal schauen was der dann wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Na ich bin gespannt. Welche Naben werden sich im Zentrum der Crest drehen??


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Hausnaben von Pancho. Die sind ähnlich zu den Novatec 4in1. Den LRS kann ich dann eben auch in Max sein YT verbauen. Die Gabel hat nämlich 15mm Achse.


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Na ich bin gespannt.... 15mm am Kinderrad?? ich glaub ich werd langsam alt.

grob überschlagen - man gestatte mir mein Gedankenexperiment - ein leichter 24" Disc-Laufradsatz würde wohl zwischen 1160 und 1180g (je nach Serienstreuung der Felgen und Naben) wiegen und mit gebrauchten Naben (sofern sie zu vernünftigen Kurs hergehen) 500,- bis 550,- kosten. Verzichtet man auf Messerspeichen, wären 400,- bis 450,- machbar.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Dezember 2014)

Na ja der wiegt wohl eher 1400, kostet Aberauch bedeutend wweniger.


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

ich sagte ja schon: 


Roelof schrieb:


> ...Federgabel, Rahmen, LRS außen vorgelassen, da wäre mehr Gewichtsersparnis für sehr viel Kohle möglich  ...


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Januar 2015)

So, bei uns gibts auch ein kleines Update. Der Laufradsatz ist gekommen...







Vielleicht mach ich auch die Kind Shock mit 75mm Verstellbereich dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

Für mich ist ja 24" noch in weiter Ferne. Aber ich frag mal weil es mich für die weitere Planung interessiert:
Würdet ihr sagen es haut hin, einen 26" Lady-Rahmen (Rahmenhöhe 42 cm) übergangsweise auf 24" Räder zu stellen? Ich habe einen sehr leichten (1200 Gramm) Poison HT-Rahmen, den meine Frau lange gefahren hat, mit einer wunderbar funktionierenden alten Marzocchi Bomber 80 mm Luftgabel, beides scheibenbrems-tauglich. Den könnte mein Sohn später auch als 26er weiter fahren, und ich müsste lediglich einen LRS kaufen, den ich bestimmt auch wieder gut loswerde.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Januar 2015)

Ich denke dass geht nicht da die Rahmen viel zu lang sind.


----------



## Fisch123 (30. Januar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich denke dass geht nicht da die Rahmen viel zu lang sind.


warum soll das für den Übergang nicht gehen?


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Januar 2015)

Weil im Vergleich zum 20" sogar der Sprung auf ein größeres 24" (wie dieses Poison) Schon sehr groß ist. Meine Meinung, kann ja Aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Januar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Für mich ist ja 24" noch in weiter Ferne. Aber ich frag mal weil es mich für die weitere Planung interessiert:
> Würdet ihr sagen es haut hin, einen 26" Lady-Rahmen (Rahmenhöhe 42 cm) übergangsweise auf 24" Räder zu stellen? Ich habe einen sehr leichten (1200 Gramm) Poison HT-Rahmen, den meine Frau lange gefahren hat, mit einer wunderbar funktionierenden alten Marzocchi Bomber 80 mm Luftgabel, beides scheibenbrems-tauglich. Den könnte mein Sohn später auch als 26er weiter fahren, und ich müsste lediglich einen LRS kaufen, den ich bestimmt auch wieder gut loswerde.


 
Genau das war mein Plan, das 24ziger überspringen und ein kleines 26ziger zu nehmen. Deshalb habe ich einen 14 Zoll (35cm) Cube Rahmen gekauft und ihn mit 24 Zoll LRS bestückt. Die erste Sitzprobe hat aber gezeigt das mein Plan nicht aufgeht. Es war einfach zu groß, die Proportionen Bike zu Kind haben einfach nicht gepasst. Letztendlich habe ich die Teile an den Poison 24 Zoll gebaut. Bilder von beiden gibts in meinem Album.


----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

Ja, habe mir das Bild mit dem Cube-Rahmen mal angeschaut. Man kommt ja bei 2 Zoll Unterschied nur 2,5 cm tiefer mit 24er Rädern, und die Oberrohr-Länge scheint das Problem zu sein, Radstand wäre ja sonst kein Hindernis. Soll mir reichen will Lockes Thread hier nicht vollspammen.


----------



## Roelof (30. Januar 2015)

Eventuell kann eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz, die um 180 Grad gedreht ist, helfen, ein zu langes Oberrohr auszugleichen.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Januar 2015)

So, hier nochmal ein besseres Bild. Die X01 Kassette ist nun auch montiert. Ich werde das jetzt mit der KS Stütze mal probieren. Kurbel und Innenlager sind jetzt auch auf dem Weg von Taiwan hier her


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Februar 2015)

So, endlich fertig. Bin sehr zufrieden. Was meint ihr?


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Februar 2015)

Sieht sehr schick aus! Und das Gewicht ist auch ok wenn mann bedenkt, dass der Rahmen eigentlich noch einige 100g Übergewicht hat. Hast du die Cantisockel am Rahmen entfernt oder war der so? Ich persönlich würde die Felgenaufkleber noch entfernen. Kannst du mal noch was zur Kurbel sagen? Sieht aus wie eine HT II Kurbel und LK dürfte ja 104mm sein. Google spuckt da nicht sehr viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2015)

Den Rahmen hatte ich so gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat die Cantisockel entfernt. Die Felgendecals bleiben erstmal drauf. Ein bisschen bling bling darf schon sein  Kurbel, Kettenblatt und Innenlager sind von Samox. 130mm lang, HT2 und 104. Kettenblatt ist ein Narrow Wide.


----------



## Schibbl (23. Februar 2015)

Die Frage nach den Kurbeln, ist bei Kinderrädern immer wieder präsent. Der 104er LK m.E. aber zu stark limitiert für die kleinen Beinchen. Ich habe mich schon zweimal für den alten Compact Lochkreis 94mm 5-Arm entschieden. Da gibt es als kleinstes KB 29 Zähne (3 Zähne weniger als 104 LK), was in Mittelgebirgen beim 1x10 Setup reicht. In der Bucht und im Bikemarkt gibt es viele passende Kurbeln unter 20€ und die 4-kant Lager sind für die max. 45kg Kind ausreichend stabil. Wenn es ums kürzen auf die Wunschlänge geht (Faustformel Körpergröße durch 10) habe ist sehr gute Erfahrungen mit customcranks gemacht.


----------



## Floh (23. Februar 2015)

Warum ist 104 mm zu stark limitiert? Vom Angebot der Kettenblätter ist es deutlich besser als 5x110 und wie Du schon geschrieben hast sind die 33 Zähne kein Limit.
Oder meinst Du es gibt zu wenig Kurbeln die man kürzen kann?

Ich habe eine Zeitlang relativ wahllos Kurbeln auf ebay erstanden, immer wenn sie für unter 10 Euro zu haben war hab ich zugeschlagen. Es gibt schon viel was man kürzen kann. Von Octalink habe ich allerdings immer die Finger gelassen. Vierkant oder gleich HT2. Vierkant ist natürlich toll weil man die Kettenlinie relativ einfach einstellen kann (naja, kostet halt ein neues Tretlager).


----------



## Schibbl (23. Februar 2015)

Das kleinste KB für 104er LK hat 32 Zähne. Beim 94er LK kann ein KB mit 29 Zähen verbaut werden (das Größtmögliche hat übrigens 50 Zähne). Damit kommt ein Kind noch leichter oder eben steilere Berge hoch. Zusätzlich hat man noch den kleineren LK von 58mm für welchen es KB mit 20 Zähnen gibt. Das erweitert das Spektrum durch 2x Antriebe bei Kinderrädern imens. Der 110er Lochkreis (Road Compact nicht zu verwechseln mit MTB Compact Drive) ist m.E. aus diesen Gründen nicht für Kinderräder geeignet. Das Setup meines Sohnes ist gerade 1x8 29/11-32. Das ist Super für Touren mit 35km und 700hm. Die gekürzte Sugino Kurbel mit 29er KB sieht so aus.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2015)

Na ja mit 1x11 sind 32Z auch kein Problem bei 24"


----------



## Schibbl (23. Februar 2015)

Ja, das ist eine Frage des finanziellen Investments


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2015)

Was übrigens auch sehr gut funktioniert, das ist eine Standard 10fach Kassette mit einem 42er Ritzel zu pimpen. Das habe ich am Fatbike. Ist echt top und halbwegs günstig!


----------



## paradox (23. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Was übrigens auch sehr gut funktioniert, das ist eine Standard 10fach Kassette mit einem 42er Ritzel zu pimpen. Das habe ich am Fatbike. Ist echt top und halbwegs günstig!


 
Fährst du da ein "Plus/Type2" Schaltwerk?


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2015)

Ja, XT shadow plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt 11-36 9 fach und vorne 32 Zähne. Das ist für 20 Zoll gut. Der Abrollumfang ist ja 20% kleiner als beim 24er


----------



## storck-riesen (1. März 2015)

Hallo,

hast du die Federgabel mal bis auf Block zusammen gedrückt und den Weg gemessen? Ich habe da noch so ein kleines "Problemchen" mit der Gabel. Oder auch nicht, je nachdem wie die Antwort von Stephan ausfällt. 53mm würde ich akzeptabel finden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rst-first-air-24-losbrechkraft.650584/ --> letzter Post ist von mir


----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2015)

Das kommt schon hin bei mir.


----------



## storck-riesen (2. März 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das kommt schon hin bei mir.


 
??? Du kannst die Gabel also knapp 60mm zusammendrücken?


----------



## Floh (3. März 2015)

Eventuell zuviel Öl drin? Dann geht die Gabel in der Endprogression auf Block?


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ??? Du kannst die Gabel also knapp 60mm zusammendrücken?


Hab's nachgemessen. Bei mir sind es ca. 61mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

